# Herf ASH



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Never mind the dork holding the ash thats just me after a few beers. This was an Maduro Chairman that was bombed to me a few weeks back. The ash was like concrete.

E.J.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Let a girl be the 1st to say "Great ash!"


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Soory about the double post here is the other pic.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice ash


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice one


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-

Get that ash outta your ear


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice Ash! Not gay!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

My what abig ash you have!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy smokes Batman!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet ash!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, those Arganese Maduro Chairmans are nice!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

it was a beauty. I saw that bad boy lean wit it, and still hang on.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Ash!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

that's one big ash you have there!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Let a girl be the 1st to say "Great ash!"


I still liked your ash better CG------:biggrin:

Couldn't resist--sorry!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

....cool.....ash


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

That is a really nice ash there.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, I've never had an ash get that big before!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes...that was nice ash. Better in person though. Again, tell Rhonda thanks for the bomb Saturday. The Oliva G was great...I never put it down and finished it at Robusto's.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What makes it even more amazing is that we where outside smoking, so he got that ash even with the breeze factor!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Impressive - but I think I liked looking at Sondra's (CGAR girl) ash more:lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW! Impressive!


----------

